# False Widow?



## Ratsnaked (Jun 11, 2012)

We were cleaning behind the bookshelves today and found a number of these spiders. After i escorted some of them outside, i kept a couple and took some photos. Looking them up online they look like false widows but i could be completely wrong.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Indeed : victory: Steatoda grossa perhaps


----------

